# One for Fins fans



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Built this one for a Dolphins fan. The blank is a CTS 3-6 oz., custom ordered in Alpine White. I'm typically not a big fan of white blanks, but this one impressed me.





























The butt wrap doesn't show up well in the photo(not enough light- camera flash not working)

The butt wrap is a very subtle tiger wrap, done with black and orange underneath, Aquamarine metallic over the top. In good light it gives off a very nice orange underglow.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

As a die hard Dolphins fan I love that rod. Nice work


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

Not a dolphins fan, but very nice work indeed! great job!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

drop Pennington, pickup Cutler...instant dynasty...I'll wake up now. Days of Don Shula and Dan Marino are gone...gotta dream? We got the foundation with the runnin game...now get us some spectacular receivers!

Die Dolphins fan since the year I was born, 1972....


That's some pretty werk Mark...now if I didn't beat up my junk...I'd get my stuff lookin that purty.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> drop Pennington, pickup Cutler...instant dynasty...I'll wake up now. Days of Don Shula and Dan Marino are gone...gotta dream? We got the foundation with the runnin game...now get us some spectacular receivers!
> 
> Die Dolphins fan since the year I was born, 1972....
> 
> ...


72 eh ?, not a good year for dolphin fans, as I recall, my boys (Cowboys), beat up on em pretty good in the superbowl, but they certainly made up for that loss the following year, when they had their perfect season.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Nserch4Drum said:


> That's some pretty werk Mark...now if I didn't beat up my junk...I'd get my stuff lookin that purty.


Your trout rod's perty. Don't beat it up. 

Mark, I love these NFL rods you're doing. I thought about getting an orange CTS blank and wrapping myself a Bengals rod, but I don't want to catch 1 out of every 16 fish that bite.  Sucks to be an NFL fan from Cincinnati.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

basstardo said:


> Your trout rod's perty. Don't beat it up.
> 
> Mark, I love these NFL rods you're doing. I thought about getting an orange CTS blank and wrapping myself a Bengals rod, but I don't want to catch 1 out of every 16 fish that bite.  Sucks to be an NFL fan from Cincinnati.


As a Dolphins fan I feel your pain, it wasnt to long ago that we were in that boat.:--|


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

You know what would make that rod better?...If it were based on the NY Football Giants and not the DOlphins! LOL JK Very nice work especially on the wrapping and the detail, Superb!


----------

